# can we assemble laptops like we do for desktop??



## nick002gem (Oct 20, 2007)

especially if u r in mumbai??

if yes 

1)from where we can buy parts (if any particular shop plz pm)??
2)how much cheap it can be built ??


----------



## xbonez (Oct 20, 2007)

no i don't think 'coz u won't get an external casing even if u manage to get all the individual parts


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually it seems like a very good idea right?

In the same way u assemble desktops, you could get a cabinet(external casing), motherboard, and an LCD screen + other components which could be assembled together to make a laptop. 

Only prob is whether there is any standardization existing. If each manufacturer makes components according to their own specs, then u cannot  mix and match.

But who knows...maybe 5 years from now, we'll all be sitting and discussing branded laptops or assembled laptops..which is better?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 21, 2007)

dell let you customize your laptop according to your need and budget.


----------



## gsmsikar (Oct 21, 2007)

has anyone assembled any laptop yet ?


----------



## cyberpyrate (Oct 21, 2007)

in the us base systems are availabe from dell etc
these systems have mobo,proccy,screen and other things on it
u can buy ram,gfx etc


----------



## vish786 (Oct 21, 2007)

@thread starter, u cant


			
				gulgulumaal said:
			
		

> Actually it seems like a very good idea right?
> 
> In the same way u assemble desktops, you could get a cabinet(external casing), motherboard, and an LCD screen + other components which could be assembled together to make a laptop.
> 
> ...



why r u complicating things 2 such extent....


----------



## gulgulumaal (Oct 21, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @thread starter, u cant
> 
> 
> why r u complicating things 2 such extent....



Wheee...is that so complicated? U mean the idea or my post?
Neways I just typed out what came into my head..didnt bother to read it again


----------



## anand1 (Oct 21, 2007)

cyberpyrate said:
			
		

> in the us base systems are availabe from dell etc
> these systems have mobo,proccy,screen and other things on it
> u can buy ram,gfx etc


Does Dell Provide this in India ??


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2007)

u can only if u have a chasis that too limited .... that is the reason why dell and others offer customized solutions


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup! Go for Dell, the customization is available in India too 

(Wish Alienware was available in India, it's from DELL too.)


----------

